# German drivers license reciprocity rule in St. Louis, Missouri?



## Geil (10 mo ago)

Dear US Expat members,

I am a German citizen and hold a German drivers license for the last 12+ years.

In 2 months time, I will be moving to St. Louis with my family as part of inter-company transfer from my German company to its subsidary company in the US.

It's a permanent position that I would be holding in the US Office on the L-1B category visa. Initially the visa would be of 3 years and then it would be getting extended to 2 more years. 

My question is if my German drivers license would be valid in St. Louis, Missouri? Or do I need to take a Missouri driver's theory and practical test in order to get a local Missouri/US driver's license?

I have been researching this topic, but have not gotten a clear answer on this topic yet.

Found this thread on the website, but still did get a clear picture about the reciprocity rule.

https://www.germany.info/us-en/embassy-consulates/generalkonsulat3/driving-in-usa/910346 

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Geil said:


> Dear US Expat members,
> 
> I am a German citizen and hold a German drivers license for the last 12+ years.
> 
> ...


MO DMV offers reciprocity with some countries but the web site does


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Generally, once you are a resident in a State you will be required to obtain a local drivers license within a certain time. How long you can continue to drive on an out-of-state license once you are considered a resident will vary by State to State.

Alas even the the MO DOR website doesn't actually make it clear whether an international licence follows out of state rules (which is basically not much more than a licence swap)






Driver Licensing Checklist


Information you need about driver licenses, commercial licenses, the Graduated Driver Licensing program for teen drivers, and information about tickets and points and how they can affect your driving privilege.




dor.mo.gov





You could always email them..






About the Missouri Department of Revenue


Missouri Department of Revenue, find information about motor vehicle and driver licensing services and taxation and collection services for the state of Missouri.




dor.mo.gov


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

According to the US Consulate in Germany, Missouri has a "partial reciprocity" on driving licenses with Germany. Apparently you can't just exchange your license, but you won't have to take a road test - just the written test (which in most US states is multiple choice and pretty easy to pass). Check with the local motor vehicles department to see how it works, and if you need to make an appointment to deal with the formalities.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google "Missouri DMV" and use the contact by email function. I see nothing about section 302.173 on the site but DMV will be able to research it for you. You may have to visit a field office once you are in St. Louis. Best of luck.


----------

